# Muscle ache, whats the best stuff to rub on em?



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2005)

Been hitting the gym, and every couple of weeks changing things up. As a result, got a few aches from muscles that are wondering why after 35 years I want them to do something. 

So....whats the best stuff to use?

I'm currently using BioFreeze, but it's pricy.  The cheepy Walmart stuff tends to burn then fizzle out.  I tried BenGay, but it seemed about the same. Also, tried both mineral-ice and therea-gesic with mixed results.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 5, 2005)

Tiger Balm and then a couple of ibuprofen have been my friends in the past.


----------



## Sam (Nov 5, 2005)

tiger balm is the best thing on earth. Also, you're physical therapist probably has trillions of boxes of biofreeze in sample packs; mine does. He never uses it, so I take handfuls of it at a time and leave it strategically placed at my studio.


----------



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Been hitting the gym, and every couple of weeks changing things up. As a result, got a few aches from muscles that are wondering why after 35 years I want them to do something.
> 
> So....whats the best stuff to use?
> 
> I'm currently using BioFreeze, but it's pricy. The cheepy Walmart stuff tends to burn then fizzle out. I tried BenGay, but it seemed about the same. Also, tried both mineral-ice and therea-gesic with mixed results.


i find ICY/HOT patches and rubs very very helpful.
Also, try hitting a really hot shower or jaguzzi right after work out.
and work on your breathing, it does help
good luck old man (jk)


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 5, 2005)

Try drinking from the fountain of youth, it works wonders but sometimes it gives you acne. Oh yeah, and Tiger Balm too.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 5, 2005)

Try white flower oil - a little goes a long way. Rub a little in (VERY) before you work out and after shower. Be very careful to thoroughly wash it off your hands before you touch any mucus membranes or anything else you don't like burning/freezing.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

Have you tried stretching when they ache? Even walking around for a while will warm the muscles up--if they're not too sore for that!


----------



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Have you tried stretching when they ache? Even walking around for a while will warm the muscles up--if they're not too sore for that!


stretching before is good too..
there's lots of things you can do... i prefer enjoying this pain. 
If work out doesnt let me live in hell of pain for like i week i dont feel like i worked out enough! hehe
for some reason i keep reading "muscle ache" as "mustache"... am i tired already?


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 5, 2005)

Bob, like many have mentioned Tiger Balm is great, however I have been using something called "Wisest Oil" made by Lee Kam Wing. Its much hotter than tiger balm and seems to penetrate and last longer. Let me see if I can drum up a link to it.....

I can't seem to find it anywhere online, we get ours directly from Sifu Lee. Sorry, this is kind of a useless post without a way to get it....but its the best if you could get it! 

7sm


----------



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Bob, like many have mentioned Tiger Balm is great, however I have been using something called "Wisest Oil" made by Lee Kam Wing. Its much hotter than tiger balm and seems to penetrate and last longer. Let me see if I can drum up a link to it.....
> 
> I can't seem to find it anywhere online, we get ours directly from Sifu Lee. Sorry, this is kind of a useless post without a way to get it....but its the best if you could get it!
> 
> 7sm


could u put a phone number, or address or anyway we can contact to get the stuff?
thanks 7sm


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 5, 2005)

Ice.
Stretch well when warm.

Balms, icy doodles and all that are silly.  If you like using them, fine, they certainly wont hurt any, but ice is the "athletes" best friend.


----------



## Mike M (Nov 5, 2005)

Found one link: 

http://www.bltsupplies.com/saccheal.html

"*Seven Star Mantis Wisest Oil (18 ml)* 
Specially formulated by Master Lee Kam Wing. For rheumatism bone pain, tendon injury, muscle swelling and pain, dizziness and headache, back and leg pain, and arthritic pain.  Product # 21038"

Being a usually sore 43 year old I may have to check this out. 

Mike


----------



## Tgace (Nov 5, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Ice.
> Stretch well when warm.
> 
> Balms, icy doodles and all that are silly. If you like using them, fine, they certainly wont hurt any, but ice is the "athletes" best friend.


 
What he said...remember that muscle soreness is good, it means that you are getting stronger. When you havent been sore for a while your workout is getting stale. Joint pain is another matter....


----------



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

Mike M said:
			
		

> Found one link:
> 
> http://www.bltsupplies.com/saccheal.html
> 
> ...


i asked my teachers about this product this morning and they said they use it (same school as 7starmantis' but in calif)

and thanks for providing the link
/salute


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 5, 2005)

Tiger Balm is terrific!  I use it on my old ankle injury, when it acts up.  My instructor suggested it after the elbo of my sparring partner went into my forarm.  My arm got better 100% after 2-3 days (could've been sooner, but I didn't apply as often as it suggested).  It comes in different packages at the local drugstore- patches, etc.  I was told there is a red one, and a white kind- my guess is you get those at a health store.  You're supposed to use both of those, that way.  But, the drugstore's is just fine.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> remember that muscle soreness is good, it means that you are getting stronger



Yes, this is an important point. Some soreness is probably a good sign...too much, or in the joints, isn't.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 5, 2005)

That is a picture of an old box for the wisest oil, I hope they have a current stock. Its really great stuff, you should try it out.

7sm


----------



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, this is an important point. Some soreness is probably a good sign...too much, or in the joints, isn't.


soreness itself isnt good. it's a compilation of acids inside the muscle. the acid accumulates if there is not a perfect burning of sugar in the muscle. this means not enough Oxygen isnt getting to the muscles. 
breathing deeply and into the stomach helps getting rid of soreness and helps preventing soreness.
What you probably meant is it feels good to get out of the gym sore.
i like that too.. it doesnt feel like i worked out hard enough if im not sore next day haha...
but good point about the joints. that's no good.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 5, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> soreness itself isnt good. it's a compilation of acids inside the muscle. the acid accumulates if there is not a perfect burning of sugar in the muscle. this means not enough Oxygen isnt getting to the muscles.
> breathing deeply and into the stomach helps getting rid of soreness and helps preventing soreness.
> What you probably meant is it feels good to get out of the gym sore.
> i like that too.. it doesnt feel like i worked out hard enough if im not sore next day haha...
> but good point about the joints. that's no good.


 
That depends...there are different reasons for muscle soreness. You are talking about lactic acid buildup, which is one reason. The 2-3 day soreness is from microscopic tearing of the muscle fibers. Which when healed results in adaptation and strength.

http://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/1999/01_99/muscle.htm


----------



## Tgace (Nov 5, 2005)

Everything (and more) you would ever want to know about topical analgesics.

http://www.jr2.ox.ac.uk/bandolier/Extraforbando/Topextra3.pdf


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> You are talking about lactic acid buildup, which is one reason. The 2-3 day soreness is from microscopic tearing of the muscle fibers. Which when healed results in adaptation and strength.



And so, is ultimately a good thing! That doesn't mean that ice or what have you isn't worth doing, but the soreness is a sought-after effect of bodybuilding, like it or not.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 6, 2005)

To some extent..I dont push for soreness on every workout. I like to feel strong and fast more often than I like to feel sore and decrepit.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 6, 2005)

You could always try the sexiest solution....a hot massage therapist.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2005)

I tried the HMT route, but the cheap SOB's at State Farm said I'm fine and won't cover it. 

Thanks for the tips and ideas. Time to research a few of em and see what works for me.  Very! much appreciated!


----------

